# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  R&R Hall of Fame 2011

## JEK

CLEVELAND, OH (WOIO) -  The nominations for induction into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 2011 were announced Tuesday. 

The nominees are:

 Alice Cooper
Beastie Boys
Bon Jovi
Chic
Neil Diamond 
Donovan 
Dr. John
J. Geils Band
LL Cool J
Darlene Love 
Laura Nyro
 Donna Summer
Joe Tex
Tom Waits
Chuck Willis

----------


## MIke R

> CLEVELAND, OH (WOIO) -  The nominations for induction into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 2011 were announced Tuesday. 
> 
> The nominees are:
> 
>  Alice Cooper
> Beastie Boys
> Bon Jovi
> Chic
> Neil Diamond 
> ...




wow....weak field IMHO

Neil Diamond for sure....Alice Cooper yep...Dr John for sure......Bon Jovi maybe...J Geils is my favorite of that gang ( pre MTV sell out ) but I am not sure they deserve Hall of Fame status

----------


## JEK

A lot of artists already in . . .
 


http://rockhall.com/inductees/

----------


## MIke R

yeah I know but it is a compelling statement than when you see  how weak the field is getting.....
dont get me wrong, I like many on that list...but HOF worthy???>..not so sure

----------


## Theresa

Especially when you consider the many worthy acts not yet inducted.

----------


## Eddie

I think the only one deserving is Diamond. The rest haven't done enough to be called hall of famers.

----------


## JEK

We saw him in concert in 1975 and he is still drawing a crowd. Look through the list going back to the first year, 1986.  Too many categories and too many inductees. My thought.

----------


## Eddie

I think he's the only one to produce a body of work to warrant a nomination. I had to think about Donovan & Darlene Love, though. They're close... Always liked J. Geils, but c'mon...

----------


## Eddie

Tom Waits and Laura Nyro are close, too.

----------


## Rosemary

Laura Nyro had that large body of work that was very successful for other artists - Wedding Bell Blues, Stone Soul Picnic...and J. Geils deserves some kind of award for all the fun I had while they were on the radio all those years ago. This seems big for that, though.

----------


## MIke R

Tom Waits for sure.....

Don't know if you remember or not but back in the days of the golden age of rock and roll at the Jersey Shore in the summer...when Bruce and Southside were kickin it in Asbury PK...J Geils was just down the road in Belmar at D Jais blowing the roof off with their horn section and their in your face rock ...but still not HOF worthy

----------


## Eddie

Didn't know J Geils played Belmar. They were a Boston area band. Unless they get points for Peter Wolf once being married to Faye Dunaway ( I give him points for that), they aren't HOF material.

----------


## MIke R

they did.....summer of 70 to 74

----------


## Peter NJ

love the Beasties..but come on..they are not worthy.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I love the Beasties too...and agree

----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## MIke R

Theresa turned me on to their Album "The Mix Up" which is all instrumental songs...very cool stuff

----------


## Theresa

Beasties are great fun, but not worthy of HofF.

Every year I hope to hear that Rush is being inducted.  Still waiting.

----------


## MIke R

Rush is good..but not worthy...

Tommy TuTone
Toni Basil
Flock of Seagulls
Bay City Rollers
Rick Springfield
Oingo Boingo


these are the guys who got hosed

----------


## Theresa

You're a funny guy, MikeR.

You forgot Donny Iris.

----------


## MIke R

exit the warrior todays Tom Sawyer he gets high on you.....

----------


## Theresa

Are you high on that McSorley's?    :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

why.....cause I'm singing some Rush??

----------


## Theresa

Yep.

Let's hear Spirit of Radio or Limelight......

----------


## MIke R

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUNxqE_3N0c


Geddy Lee is one weird looking dude

----------


## andynap

> golden age of rock and roll at the Jersey Shore



That was the 2nd coming Youngster. I was there for the first.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I remember the Four Seasons et al too.....I was too young at the time to get in...used to stand outside of Pistol Petes Bar in Long Branch and listen while my sister and her friends went in

----------


## andynap

I am talking my jersey shore and my group of R&R people like Ray Charles and Buddy Holly and Charlie Gracie and Fats Domino and Les Paul and Mary Ford and  Joe Turner and Chuck Berry- you get the idea. That was R&R not the faux R&R that came later- IMO of course.

----------


## JEK

> I am talking my jersey shore and my group of R&R people like Ray Charles and Buddy Holly and Charlie Gracie and Fats Domino and Les Paul and Mary Ford and  Joe Turner and Chuck Berry- you get the idea. That was R&R not the faux R&R that came later- IMO of course.



All in the HOF except Gracie and Ford.

----------


## MIke R

> I am talking my jersey shore and my group of R&R people like Ray Charles and Buddy Holly and Charlie Gracie and Fats Domino and Les Paul and Mary Ford and  Joe Turner and Chuck Berry- you get the idea. That was R&R not the faux R&R that came later- IMO of course.




oh that..I was dirtying diapers than

----------


## Voosh

Guess I'd go with Laura Nyro, Tom Waits and Chic. 

An overall weak field, IMHO. Why doesn't Wayne Newton ever get nominated?  :laugh:

----------


## KevinS

For me, Neil Diamond and Tom Waits.

Jay Geils used to practice near my house in the early 70's.  I got free concerts on warm summer days when they played outdoors.

----------


## Dennis

None of them. 

But if ABBA is in.....

----------


## Rosemary

Dankeshayne!

----------


## Voosh

Interesting to look at the list of inductees over the years. Many, right on the money. Some, I don't get. Some, are missing. ABBA is there. Stevie Ray Vaughan, not. Hmmmm.  

Oh what the heck. I'd add The Kingsmen. Playing their versions of "Louie, Louie" and "Money" inspired many a kid to try their hand at guitar and performing. Then there's Dick Dale, godfather of surf. Marley, Tosh and Wailer. ...

----------


## Rosemary

Stevie Ray Vaughan. Please.

----------


## MIke R

Stevie Ray Vaughn is *NOT* in????


wow!


the Hall just lost a sh*tload of credibility  with me......

----------


## phil62

Could not agree more, Mike. His career was short, but his musical contribution was huge. He really was everyone's "Pride and Joy"

Phil

----------


## MIke R

> Could not agree more, Mike. His career was short, but his musical contribution was huge. He really was everyone's "Pride and Joy"
> 
> Phil




I had the pleasure of living and working in Houston when he was still playing the small venues in Austin and Houston...saw a show at the Roxy ( I know Dennis knows that place! ) where Christine McVie came out solo and did some stuff on just  a piano..magnificent.....and then he came out with Double Trouble and just blew us away....his version of Little Wing is beyond words good....the whole Texas Flood album is just classic work

----------


## phil62

I love Christine McVie. Fleetwood Mac does not have the same sound without her.

Have you ever seen the Stevie Ray tribute DVD that came out a few years ago? It featured his brother Jimmy, plus Bonnie Raitt, Clapton, and several other big names; really good music.

Phil

----------


## MIke R

yes I have seen it...very good

----------


## Voosh

Sorry. Can't remember. One of y'all sent me this link a while back. Thank you. 

Bonnie (Pride & Joy) - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mylo0piAgc 



Crummy sound. But, it's one hell of an intro on stage that anyone would've ever wanted to get - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJZMNBnVuKU 


As for SRV, we missed this by one year. We were at Montreaux in '86. Folks bemoaned that we missed him and crew (Tommy and Chipper) the year before. We were missing having missed that one too, big time. We did get to see Johnny Copeland (Johnny Clive, as the Parisians said it) at the New Morning. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7MdwB2WU9Q

----------

